# pregnant



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

dunno but you should be doe your litter in 18-21 days  :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have moved your query as the feeding section is about mice .Please could you post in the introductions section as this is a forum rule,thanks.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

A positive is a positive, rarely false, so relax and don't worry, everyone's symptoms vary

Congrats

And yeah please post an intro!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Alan_Calderwood said:


> :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> dunno but you should be doe your litter in 18-21 days  :lol:


I was going to say the same thing :lol: I think she got lost


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

This is the most random thread I have ever seen on this forum :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Alan_Calderwood said:
> 
> 
> > :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> ...


I am TOTALLY lost; Alan's post doesn't make any sence and then Petey agrees WTF :lol:


----------

